# Track Cleaning Cars



## Bloodhound (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm thinking of buying one. Do they really work? Any one work better than another?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd start out with a rag and Isopropyl Alcohol, move up to Scotchbrite for stubborn stuff, get some mileage on the rig before looking at track cleaning cars. 

You can also make one.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

'Hound,

Do an Advanced Search for Thread Titles Only on "track cleaning car", and you'll find several threads with helpful info.

I don't think this Search results will show up here, but I'll give it a shot anyway ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/search.php?searchid=616386


TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can't link search results TJ, they only last for about an hour and then they're gone.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, John ... I kinda figured that was a fat-chance hope. I didn't know 'bout the hour time-bomb, though. Good to know.

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If you can reach all your track, you don't need one.

You can make a pad with nails for attachmnet and drag it with a boxcar.
A fiber board works well enough. Sand it clean and reuse. Shay made one in the HO section. A search will find it.


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqRda0DR-bg

Link on how to build your own. I haven't tried it yet, but plan to make one eventually.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's one you can "roll" pretty easily.


----------



## Bloodhound (Dec 2, 2012)

Very cool and cheaper than buying one. Thanks John.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

*Track cleaning cars*

I made one car,and I bought one,the one I made has a "bright boy" under it,the other is one of those high dollar cars with felt cleaning pads.

but the bigest mistake I made with my layout is it is wall-to-wall,I have to have cleaning cars but I wish I didn't,I would rather be able to walk around and clean it by hand,I works better,gets cleaner.LMO............Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, buying them for $100 and up seems like a lot of cash for a pretty simple car.


----------



## colin10 (Jan 15, 2013)

I was cleaning track with my son over the weekend, we covered our train set and changed the layout.

The track was really dirty so I used a Lionel track eraser that worked awesome, then I hit the sections with Lionel track cleaner.

Here's a video with the eraser if anyone wants to see it. My son and I were also talking about these cars and wondering if they worked.


----------



## jgbackes (Feb 25, 2011)

It's pricy, but this one actually works.

http://www.traintekllc.com/CMX-O-Gauge-3-Rail-Track-Cleaner/productinfo/CMX-O3/

a review you might want to look at...

Eric's Trains Review


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The track cleaning cars work, but they're not nearly as fast as cleaning by hand. They're good if you can't reach sections of the track easily.


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

I just bought an old 3927. Nice body, rails and horn in place, markings good. Both axles locked up, LOUD motor. Opened it up, wow original 1950's grease. Pretty gross.

I stripped it out, cleaned all the old grease and dirt out. Cleaned the gears, the armature. The front axle being open was easy enough. Degreaser, scrubbing turning the wheel broke it loose.

Rear axle enclosed, who knows how many decades of dried grease and dirt. I mean would not turn. Soaked it in degreaser, finally found the hole for oiling. Got WD since it conveniently had a nozzle, stuck the nozzle in and sprayed. Then sat there and watched TV while turning the wheel. After about 10 minutes it felt like it was moving, a little. Got a brainstorm, took it in to the kitchen and sprayed it down with 409. After carefully looking at it I figured water wouldn't hurt it if I dried it off before putting on the track or applying electricity. Sprayed the whole thing down with the 409 to get the last of the grease off then dumped in a pan of very hot water. Let it soak some more and sure enough, the wheel was moving. Squirted some more in the hole then flushed it. 

Wiped it down real good, let it air dry. After I was sure there was no danger of disaster reassembled with judicious amounts of 20-50. Put a couple of squirts of contact cleaner lube on the armature. Used the tip to spray some more WD into the axle housing, finished up with a touch of 20-50.

Took it out to the track, WOW. Motor is much quieter and much faster. Pulled it around the track and wow! All my trouble spots, not so troubled anymore. The dang thing weighs a ton, though, hard to find even a diesel to pull it up the grade (Lionel Fastrack trestles). Finally the Lionel 44 tonner (MPC) and the new Williams Baldwin Sharknose did the trick.

I had an ebay bucks thing so I only paid $20 plus shipping. The bottles are repos and solid (BOO!) and it took about 2 hours of cleaning and fiddling, but I'm happy. I'm using isopropyl alcohol. Maybe not the best but for the money and for what' Ill use it for, perfect!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

jgbackes said:


> It's pricy, but this one actually works.
> 
> http://www.traintekllc.com/CMX-O-Gauge-3-Rail-Track-Cleaner/productinfo/CMX-O3/
> 
> ...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

A nice mod for the track cleaning car is to use ScotchBrite to replace the cleaning wheel, no cleaning fluid required.


----------



## Bloodhound (Dec 2, 2012)

Great read Ftaus! I get more excited about refurbishing something than I do just buying brand new!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> jgbackes said:
> 
> 
> > It's pricy, but this one actually works.
> ...


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

*track cleaning cars*

Bob,I just riped up an intire 40'by 40' foot layout of fastrack because I was so sick and tired of cleaning it every day or so,I then replaced it with all Atlas "o" because of the solid nickle silver rails,better connections and such,and yes it runs and looks very nice,prototypical and all,BUT it still gets dirty just as bad as the fastrack,it just doesn't rust.
So I really still have a problem,I have cleaning cars,and they all help some,but not good enough,so as you see here ,I really don't care about how much a car cost,I want results,I want a clean track.....Mike


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Mike,
If you don't mind the cost then get yourself a CMX track cleaning car. You'll not be sorry.
My layout is all Bachmann NS E-Z track.........lots of it.
I absolutely love my CMX.
Bob


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

Bob,I googled it and viewed a totorial? about it,looked very impressive,needless to say one is on the way,thanks. ............Mike


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

Bloodhound said:


> Great read Ftaus! I get more excited about refurbishing something than I do just buying brand new!


It's a sickness. I seem to spend more time tinkering and fixing than running some times. I love sitting in my man cave with my tools and supplies bringing something back to life.

My 9 to daughter wants to learn how to solder. She likes to help me, mostly scrambling for screws when I drop them. 

I was fairly disappointed when I opened the box on the 3927. It was several rungs below the description. But it looked fixable, nothing was broken, nothing missing.

His loss, my gain. It was something any of the crew here could do. But it was very satisfying to put it on the track and hear it spin up much faster and quieter.

Frank


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Bob,I googled it and viewed a totorial? about it,looked very impressive,needless to say one is on the way,thanks. ............Mike


You are very welcome, and I'm confident you'll be happy with the CMX.
It's very well thought out and precision built. Nothing chincie about it and designed for years of great service.
Bob


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

ftauss said:


> It's a sickness. I seem to spend more time tinkering and fixing than running some times. I love sitting in my man cave with my tools and supplies bringing something back to life.
> 
> My 9 to daughter wants to learn how to solder. She likes to help me, mostly scrambling for screws when I drop them.
> 
> ...


 

Frank,with all due respect,every one works,fixes,cleans or builds more than they [play] run trains,thats half the fun,and a very large part of this hobby,and it has little to do with how much money you spend on it,yes ,unlike some,it may take you longer if you are financially challenged,but if you really want something you will find a way to get what you need,I can't get every thing I want at one time,I wouln't even if I could,it just would't be any fun that way.
so we must all have the same "sickness " as you, welcome to the jungle. O,and teach your daughter how to solder if she wants to learn,I tought my wife,now I don't have to solder any more,I can now do other things in the mean time, plus she feels she is doing something for the layout,it works for me. ......Mike


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nicely stated, Mike!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

You guys have time to run your trains!!!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Nicely stated, Mike!


 
Thanks...Mike


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> Frank,with all due respect,every one works,fixes,cleans or builds more than they [play] run trains,thats half the fun,and a very large part of this hobby,and it has little to do with how much money you spend on it,yes ,unlike some,it may take you longer if you are financially challenged,but if you really want something you will find a way to get what you need,I can't get every thing I want at one time,I wouln't even if I could,it just would't be any fun that way.
> so we must all have the same "sickness " as you, welcome to the jungle. O,and teach your daughter how to solder if she wants to learn,I tought my wife,now I don't have to solder any more,I can now do other things in the mean time, plus she feels she is doing something for the layout,it works for me. ......Mike


I meant it in the nicest possible way. In fact I find the puttering, tinkering, poking around quite relaxing. And I think the vast majority of folks who stick with trains beyond that first loop are pretty much the same. Some people have a need to, take pride in the ability to fix or build things themselves. They usually are quite handy to have around. My daughter says whenever something breaks "daddy can fix it, he can fix anything!"

so no negative intended, I'm poking fun at myself. I used to keep everything that was broken for parts or to repair later. I've gotten a bit smarter over the years but still. You should see the cartons of N gauge wreckage I have. Of course I have to fix them to either sell them or run them, right? Couldn't just throw them out, right?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> Bob,I just riped up an intire 40'by 40' foot layout of fastrack because I was so sick and tired of cleaning it every day or so,I then replaced it with all Atlas "o" because of the solid nickle silver rails,better connections and such,and yes it runs and looks very nice,prototypical and all,BUT it still gets dirty just as bad as the fastrack,it just doesn't rust.
> So I really still have a problem,I have cleaning cars,and they all help some,but not good enough,so as you see here ,I really don't care about how much a car cost,I want results,I want a clean track.....Mike



Mike where is your layout located? In the basement?
Why does your track get so dirty? It seems yours get dirtier then most.

Maybe a humidifier would help in the train room? 
Do you clean all the wheels too?
I have tube track and rarely ever clean it, maybe twice a year. 
Mine is in the basement.

If yours are in the basement is it clean down there? Give it a good vacuuming all over ceilings/walls too. 

The biggest problem I have is with spiders and their webs.
Though I bought a spray spider killer and little by little I am spraying that into nooks and crannies hunting them down and killing them. 
Week by week I am seeing less of them.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

big ed,
What brand and where did you buy that spider spray?
I have a huge problem in my garage and am looking for some help in getting rid of them.
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

raleets said:


> big ed,
> What brand and where did you buy that spider spray?
> I have a huge problem in my garage and am looking for some help in getting rid of them.
> Thanks,
> Bob


I got this, last spring I was getting ants in the kitchen and looked for something that you can use indoors.
It is supposed to be pet friendly after it drys but I don't know about that.
I haul chemicals, I don't have any 4 legged pets so I don't know about the pet friendly claim.

It stopped the ants, they don't come back. So I decided to try it downstairs on the spiders and little by little I am getting rid of them. My problem is that I had too many boxes and places where they could hide but in the last few weeks I have been eliminating the hiding places.
What you need to do is vacuum real good then spray this all around the base & ceilings.
I told the old (young) lady to pick me up a gallon and I was going to put it in my sprayer but she picked me up one with a wand. I am glad she did now as the wand works great for spraying.
They say once you spray the area should be good for a year.
It worked well in my kitchen and seems to be working on the spiders as I see less and less webs.









If you go to HD they do sell spray cans formulated for spiders you know?
I bought one years ago, but this seems to work better.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

ftauss said:


> I meant it in the nicest possible way. In fact I find the puttering, tinkering, poking around quite relaxing. And I think the vast majority of folks who stick with trains beyond that first loop are pretty much the same. Some people have a need to, take pride in the ability to fix or build things themselves. They usually are quite handy to have around. My daughter says whenever something breaks "daddy can fix it, he can fix anything!"
> 
> so no negative intended, I'm poking fun at myself. I used to keep everything that was broken for parts or to repair later. I've gotten a bit smarter over the years but still. You should see the cartons of N gauge wreckage I have. Of course I have to fix them to either sell them or run them, right? Couldn't just throw them out, right?


Frank,I ment no harm at all,to you or any else,and I may have miss understood your post,but to me it sounded like you was a bit fustrated, my only point to you was to say you are not alone, sorry for misstaking you.................Mike


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

big ed said:


> Mike where is your layout located? In the basement?
> Why does your track get so dirty? It seems yours get dirtier then most.
> 
> Maybe a humidifier would help in the train room?
> ...


Big Ed, No I don't have a basement,my layout is in a five year old building I had built in 07,its as nice inside as my house,maybe nicer,I have equipment in place to suck out dust,and moisture,I have no bugs,at least I don't see any,no webs nothing,I have spent plenty of time and money tring to stop the dirt ,I just don't know what else to do but to just keep cleaning track,I don't see any dust on any thing else in there,just the track gets so nasty, the locos just stop,they just give up,

note: I clean my track three times a week
no one else in my area seems to be having this problem as bad as I am. .............Mike


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

big ed,
Many thanks for the info on the Ortho stuff. I'm for sure going to give it a shot. The f*#@ing spiders in my garage drive me daffy.

big mike,
Can't imagine why your track gets so dirty so quick. My layout has over 100 actual feet of HO nickel silver E-Z track. I only need to clean it a couple times each YEAR. My garage is 30'X40', forced air gas heated, cement floor, and fairly air-tight. I have virtually NO dust, just f*#@ing spiders!


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I have small layouts (o,n,ho) so I can reach almost all by hand. I have been running everything almost every day (Ohio,winter) . I have not had to clean for over a month and that was routine.(no problems) Maybee I am just lucky but playing is more fun than cleaning. Don


----------



## jgbackes (Feb 25, 2011)

*Static Charge?*



Big Mike said:


> Big Ed, No I don't have a basement,my layout is in a five year old building I had built in 07,its as nice inside as my house,maybe nicer,I have equipment in place to suck out dust,and moisture,I have no bugs,at least I don't see any,no webs nothing,I have spent plenty of time and money tring to stop the dirt ,I just don't know what else to do but to just keep cleaning track,I don't see any dust on any thing else in there,just the track gets so nasty, the locos just stop,they just give up,
> 
> note: I clean my track three times a week
> no one else in my area seems to be having this problem as bad as I am. .............Mike


Mike, I did a google search on dust collection on electrical components. Perhaps you are having a problem I saw on some Air Force equipment years ago. There was actually a "charge" in the system that caused crud to collect immediately on the outside of electrical terminals.

Do you have anything connected to your layout that could be turning the track into an Anode? This is the same process that causes your TV screen to become very dirty over time.

What you are describing just doesn't seem normal. For grins I would try grounding your outside rails. It might pop your circuit breaker on your transformers if they aren't setup correctly, but it should mean that you just have to switch Hot/Return lines coming from the transformer to the track.

Very interesting problem.

jeff


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I bought the same spray for spiders also , it lasts about 6 months then you have to reapply. I live in nj and found sac spiders in my daughters room. They are semi poisonous. Also it is good to spray around your foundation with something a little stronger each year. 

Jgbackes, interesting postulate. If what you say is true it could be the ellectrical outlet itself. Worth checking into.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

jgbackes said:


> Mike, I did a google search on dust collection on electrical components. Perhaps you are having a problem I saw on some Air Force equipment years ago. There was actually a "charge" in the system that caused crud to collect immediately on the outside of electrical terminals.
> 
> Do you have anything connected to your layout that could be turning the track into an Anode? This is the same process that causes your TV screen to become very dirty over time.
> 
> ...


 
AAHHH,ok ,but what do I ground the out side rail to,earth ground??  Mike


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

sjm9911 said:


> I bought the same spray for spiders also , it lasts about 6 months then you have to reapply. I live in nj and found sac spiders in my daughters room. They are semi poisonous. Also it is good to spray around your foundation with something a little stronger each year.
> 
> Jgbackes, interesting postulate. If what you say is true it could be the ellectrical outlet itself. Worth checking into.


 
Well, some time ago,{I'll bet Gunrunner remembers this} I had a problem with useing Lionels 180 w bricks,senes they are not filtered or regelated voltage spikes were burning out the circuts in my locos and melting switch lights,we suspected the voltage comming into the compound was to high,so I had Entergy come out and test for that ,nothing found wrong,I then had a electrical tech {good friend of mine} come over and test all the outlets even in my house,still nothing was found wrong,so I deep sixed the bricks and got the Z-4000 s, haven't had that problem again,but now I thinking maybe the intire problem is not gone,I just don't know where to go from here. ...........Mike


----------



## jgbackes (Feb 25, 2011)

OK, here is what you would have to do...

You need to find a REAL ground. Like a copper pipe that goes into the ground. You then connect that to an outside rail. Here's the problem, you need to be ready for that to cause a serious short. If it does you need to switch the center and outside connections and try grounding again.

One of the leads from your transfer "must" be the same as ground. If not, that's your problem.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's a mystery what is happening at your place. I've had no problems with the PH180 bricks, and it's what I'm using right now connected to the MTH DCS system.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

jgbackes said:


> OK, here is what you would have to do...
> 
> You need to find a REAL ground. Like a copper pipe that goes into the ground. You then connect that to an outside rail. Here's the problem, you need to be ready for that to cause a serious short. If it does you need to switch the center and outside connections and try grounding again.
> 
> One of the leads from your transfer "must" be the same as ground. If not, that's your problem.


Ok, but wouldn't that be the same as the third "round " prong on the outlets? isn't that prong earth ground?. Mike


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It's a mystery what is happening at your place. I've had no problems with the PH180 bricks, and it's what I'm using right now connected to the MTH DCS system.


 
I know it sounds crazy,most of guyes it my local TCA club uses these bricks,and none are having problems,and no one can figure out my power issures or why my track gets so grimy so fast.

note: my intire estate was built and wired by pros. not me.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Big mike, I think. Jgbacks is trying to say you might have a small volt charge on your ground or neural wire. It could be normal and would not harm any other devices. But with low voltage track it may cause problems. I had a problem in my house and a pro said sometimes a small charge on the ground is normal. My situation turned out to be a broken wire that lead me to rewire my house ( still easier then wiring my trains!). I do not know the effect of having no ground (loose wire in the outlet) or small charge on the ground ( could be normal) would have on a transformer. But like I said before it might be worth looking into.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I like the idea of actually checking the main power grounding, and also the ground from the power panel to the track outlets.

However, note that the track is in no way connected to the earth ground, or at least if it is, TMCC will cease to function!


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

take a digital volt meter and measure between the ground prong and the long blade (neutral) on the power outlet. there should (must) be a solid zero volts- if not, solve that first! have someone turn on and off various lights, appliances in the house while you are measuring. there should always be a solid zero volts at all times. you may have what is called a floating neutral.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

Ok,I'll try that,I thought that was checked,but doesn't hurt to check it again. thanks............Mike


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Intrested to know what you find.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

UPdate: instesd of checking things my self because you guys got me thinking,what if something is wrong,what if a short or something burns my home down? so I called an electrician explaned my concerns,and asked if he would come out a check,he agreed,well when he got here,I could tell he was plaining to do a quick once over and go ,I told him I wanted every thing checked,he explained that would cost ,and he was not cheep,but after showing him some bank he got right to it.
he checked every thing from the weather heads to the ground rods,every plug,outlet,light fixture,even the transformers,spent three hours,and could not find enything,..........so I just don't know. .......mike


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

ouch!

you were with him? he had his digital meter out -yes?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Big Mike, was not my intention to worry you, and I kinda feel bad about the expense. But you do have peice of mind now . Glad to here nothing was wrong. Its still worth it I seen lots of houses burn through bad wires ( both new and old) . Ive been a paid firefighter in new jersey for 17 years.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

plandis said:


> ouch!
> 
> you were with him? he had his digital meter out -yes?


 
O yea,he used several different meters,and amp probs.......mike


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

sjm9911 said:


> Big Mike, was not my intention to worry you, and I kinda feel bad about the expense. But you do have peice of mind now . Glad to here nothing was wrong. Its still worth it I seen lots of houses burn through bad wires ( both new and old) . Ive been a paid firefighter in new jersey for 17 years.


Its all good dawg,wasn't that bad,least I know now. ..........Mike


----------

